# Reptile Ceramic Heat Lamps



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Are ceramic type heat lamps okay for Cockatiels...
The one I have is a 75w "Reptile One" brand??
I just don't want to place my best friend in any danger by using it without any firm input...the pet shop sold it to me....but all I could get from them was, "It should be okay" :/
Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I would be afraid to use that on my beloved tiel. Some light can cause cataracts and blindness for birds. I was in almost the same position as you a few months back in which I bought a reptile uv bulb that supposed had the same specs as the avian sun bulb. But even still I received comments to not trust it and strictly go with bulbs sold specifically for birds. I returned the bulb and ordered the featherbrite bulb online and I am so happy I did.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Its actually not a light emitting lamp....purely a heat lamp.
Its made of black ceramic with a heating element inside...
But I am nervous to use it without some advice that is for sure...


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

This claims they are "safe" for birds....but I have learned you can not always trust sales pitch...
http://www.onlinepetwarehouse.com.au/Reptiles/reptile-heating/Reptile-One-Ceramic-Heat-Lamps.html


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Oops sorry. Never heard of anyone using a heat lamp for birds. Hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

No...thank you for the reply!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have heard of people using them, but have not done so myself. Also, red bulb heat lamps are okay too since they're designed for poultry. Its just important to find a way to control the temperature either with a thermostat or a dimmer (preferably thermostat) to keep them from overheating.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the reptile heat one without light on my homemade brooder box for the chicks with a reptile thermostat attached to it, the chicks have been in the box at odd times for a few hours, the most being with a zebra finch chick who was under it for 4 days and they seem to be fine with it 

Not to sure how they would go for longer periods though.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It's just a heat source. It should be fine, as long as the temperatures are monitored, and the bird can't get close enough to burn him or herself.

But, may I ask why you want to use it? Is it very cold in your home?


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies...
We actually live in the warm tropics Moonchild....but it has snapped fairly cool here in the last day or two, with very drizzly rain & high humidity, clammy would be the best description.
Probably about a 15 degree shift over a 48 hour period...
Cheekee has noticeably looked cold at times perching with a foot tucked up...and I never see that, maybe the odd occasion while sleeping.
So I was just looking at a safe option to give her a bit of comfort....
I used a fan type warmer in the room for a bit this morning & she loved it...
I just dont think they are a good option for anything but a short period because the air gets crazy dry....I doubt that would be good for her...
I have been told the rule of thumb it that if we feel cold...they feel cold...
But I am totally open to input as I dont claim any experience with Tiels other than our much adored little girl of 2 years


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I wouldn't trust it. I do believe it was on this forum, but not sure , that someone had their bird almost blinded by using one, I would get one specific to birds. Maybe some of the members who have been here longer can give you better information, but I do remember reading some bad experiences.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

talkcockatiels.com/archive/index.php?t-88969.html

Most reptile builds have too high of one of the wavelengths ( can't remember which ).. It can cause burns and blindness in birds.


----------



## shannoncrangasi (Mar 12, 2013)

*ceramic lamp*

hello, 
I just bought a ceramic heat lamp like the one you describe from my avian specialist vet in melbourne, who I trust. I know people who put them in their chicken coops. I am just personally nervous about how to know where to put it in the cage- because the bulb gets very very hot but still the heat that emmanates isn't that strong... so it seems to me it has to be a fine balance with positioning not too close and not too far away..... that is the tricky bit for me.... but the bulb and heating mechanism etc are safe, just about installation ....


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have read it suggested for sick tiels to use a heating pad against one side of the cage. They can cuddle up near it if they are cold and get away if they are warm.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

shannoncrangasi said:


> hello,
> I just bought a ceramic heat lamp like the one you describe from my avian specialist vet in melbourne, who I trust. I know people who put them in their chicken coops. I am just personally nervous about how to know where to put it in the cage- because the bulb gets very very hot but still the heat that emmanates isn't that strong... so it seems to me it has to be a fine balance with positioning not too close and not too far away..... that is the tricky bit for me.... but the bulb and heating mechanism etc are safe, just about installation ....


Thanks again everyone....
The pet shop supplied mine with a steel wire frame lampholder that prevents the bird from getting close enough to burn.
The frame itself gets warm...but not to hot to touch....so after what you have said about your vet I am reasonably confident...
Thanks heaps again for the reply


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't believe that particular bulb emits light of any kind. Look at it, it's an opaque black. An infrared heat lamp does emit light (red glass).

The only thing I'd be concerned with is having the bird come in direct contact with it. Also a 50w bulb doesn't get that hot.

I have a 50w heat panel mounted on the outside of my cage (unplugged now)
Covering the cage, it did a great job keeping the boys warm

http://www.avitec.com/Avi-Temp-Infrared-Heat-Panels-p/ihp.htm


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

JennyLynn said:


> talkcockatiels.com/archive/index.php?t-88969.html
> 
> Most reptile builds have too high of one of the wavelengths ( can't remember which ).. It can cause burns and blindness in birds.


That thread was about UV lamps. They are entirely different.
The ceramic heat bulbs are only to provide warmth. 

The UV lamps are for people that are concerned that their birds aren't getting the propper sunlight or enough of it. I suppose breeders that want to carefully control hormones would use a UV lamp to control the amount of daylight they get.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

The heat panels look great!
Thank you!


----------

